# Honda HS55



## niclee5 (Jan 31, 2018)

I am having a problem with this unit. It works in gear 3 and reverse but no movement anymore in gear 1 and 2. Any help would be appreciated Thanks


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

niclee5 said:


> I am having a problem with this unit. It works in gear 3 and reverse but no movement anymore in gear 1 and 2. Any help would be appreciated Thanks


going to have to put it up in he service position and pull the belly pan. guessing its a friction disk problem slipping from being worn or out of adjustment.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what snowbelt subie said plus need more info. how long have you owned? did you get it this way? did it work fine until now? has it been serviced?

it could be as simple as a shift lever adjustment. 

you can take belt cover off and inspect belts. the drive belt is the thinner one. is it worn or loose? does the drive handle have too much free play before engaging belt and need adjustment? it's fairly easy to adjust.

if none of that , then check shift lever adjustment. if you plan on keeping this machine for the long haul I would recommend spending 40 bucks for the official Honda shop manual. it's worth it's weight in gold. it tells how to do all these things and has an excellent trouble shooting section.

like snowbelt subie said , it may also need a friction disk adjustment. if it does not work in first or second it could be a belt slipping, or a disk adjustment to the drive wheel . while you have that belly pan off you can clean up that area and it probably needs greasing on the splines that the disk moves on.

it would help if you could provide more info.


----------



## niclee5 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey there thanks for the input so far. I have had it for a couple years and was working good. I did split the machine last year and put a new auger pulley and belts for drive and auger. All worked good, but I did notice occasionally when going into gear 1 or 2 it just sat without moving. When I put it into neutral and back to 1 or 2 all was good, but not now anymore.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ok. did you recheck cable adjustment for drive? did you take belt cover off to inspect? how about bottom plate to look around and see something ?

if that is not it. then 

check subtransmission cable.(from the shop manual).from underneathe the control panel there are 2 cables. it is the one on the inside. 

move shift lever to 3rd gear position.

depress the drive clutch lever, and pull the recoil starter to engage gears.

adjust subtrans cable so freeplay is 1-2 mm with gears engaged. adj. can be ,ade by loosening the sub cable lock nut and turning the adj. nut.

start engine and check drive ability in each gear.

if not that then next would be adjusting shift cable. come back and let us know.


----------



## niclee5 (Jan 31, 2018)

Great info and thanks so much. Will work on it next week, got this week all booked with other stuff but will let you know how I progress. Looking forward to fixing it myself.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

niclee5 said:


> Great info and thanks so much. Will work on it next week, got this week all booked with other stuff but will let you know how I progress. Looking forward to fixing it myself.


it's doable. since it worked fine before it sounds like something needs adjusting.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

for more info on these adjustments search in honda forum 'friction disk hs50 problem'

member yshsfan posted pictures of the manual showing these adjustments in post number 6.

i believe it is same for the 55.


----------



## niclee5 (Jan 31, 2018)

Opened everything up and saw how it operated Had to tighten the cable that goes down to the housing between the pully and the disk. Not much adjustment needed to get the gears hooked up again. Thanks again for the help.


----------

